# Help!! My fish keep dying



## livebearer (May 17, 2008)

I have a 55 gallon tank that was stocked with:
7 Guppies
3 Platys
1 Powder Blue Gourami
1 Cory Cat

My testing results are, Ammonia=0, PH=7.4, Nitrates= 10, Nitrites= 2.0 tested with API Master kit

All has been fine with no problems untill 2 days ago my female platy was acting strange, she was staying at the bottom with mouth wide open and looked like she was breathing very hard. She died about 2 hours later. I thought she may have been pregnant as I found 1 baby but Im not sure.

Then last night a female guppy started the same thing and also acting like it wanted to swim but started rocking sideways then stopped and breathed harder. She died this morning!

I did a partial water change about 4 hours ago and I have just noticed a male guppy displaying the same symptoms. What could be going on? I dont want to keep losing my fish, but I just have no clue whats going on. Please Help!


----------



## Busgod (Mar 4, 2008)

> My testing results are, Ammonia=0, PH=7.4, Nitrates= 10, Nitrites= 2.0 tested with API Master kit


Nitrites should be zero! if you have 2.0 ppm there is something wrong.

do large water change 15 to 25 percent.

retest


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok, so we need to find out what the problem is here, when did you set your tank up? Have you cycled it?


----------



## livebearer (May 17, 2008)

The tank has been up and running with fish about 4 months now. I cycled it without fish for about 5 weeks, and all levels were fine.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

:? Any idea of why you are having nitrite readings? 

Your no where near over stocked... What kind of filter are you running? How often do you change the water?


----------



## livebearer (May 17, 2008)

Im using the Top Fin 60 filter that came with my kit. I do 15% water changes once a week. Is that ok or too much? too less?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Test your tap water and see what comes up.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah definitely test your tap water. 

I can't really find much on that filter other then it says its good for up to 60 gallons with a flow rate of 300gph. It will work but if I were you I would look into getting a second filter or just a bigger better one. I have a 28 gallon and the filter I've got going on it flows 350gph. And you don't even have that many fish in your tank... Yet? Or are you don't stocking it? 

You might want to try changing like 20-25% of the water and see if that helps a little. Unless the problems in your tap water.


----------



## Melora (Apr 6, 2007)

When I lived in FL- my tap water had ammonia off the chart! The tap's certainly not a bad guess as a source


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Melora said:


> When I lived in FL- my tap water had ammonia off the chart! The tap's certainly not a bad guess as a source


Blah, thats gross. I hate how they can pretty much put anything in tap water :roll: Since I started this hobby its made me think a lot about whats in my tap :? luckily I don't have ammonia or nitrite readings in my tap water.


----------

